# Bowtech owners out there?



## drsx

So looking at getting a new bow this year. Started archery last year for the first time last year, used an old Hoyt Fast Flite that I got for free from a buddy.

Right now I'm eyeing the Bowtech Carbon Icon or Carbon Knight. Thoughts, or other recommendations of comparable bows?

FYI, I'm 5'11", 195lbs, draw length 28.5", draw weight 65#.


----------



## nateysmith

Are you wanting a carbon bow? There are quite a few nice bows, like Prime, Elite, Hoyt, and others. Myself I really like how the Prime shoots for me. Have you been to your local shop to see how they shoot? I would see if you can try a few different ones so you end up getting the one that feels best when you shoot it.


----------



## drsx

I don't have to have a carbon bow. Really I'm looking for something that fits in the following:

$500-$700 price range (bare bow)
320+ fps IBO - I'm not overly concerned with speed just something like this.
Axle-to-Axle: 31-33 range
Draw Weight: 70#
So the Bowtech Carbon's fit nicely in that criteria, and it's would be nice having the really like carbon material 

Any suggestions on other bows/brands that would fit the price range and those general specs? The Hoyt's and Mathews all seemed very expensive at the pro shop--all $900+ bare bow.


----------



## torowy

I just ordered an Icon.


----------



## drsx

torowy said:


> I just ordered an Icon.


Where from? Online? Or from your pro shop? And how much was it?


----------



## c3hammer

I have a carbon knight. It's a nice bow, but you need to shoot the bows your self first though. The idea of just picking a deal online is crap. You might hate how it shoots.

Go to all the shops and shoot as many bows as you can from $500 up to $1500 and see before you dive in. Unless you have a ton of experience tuning bows and the equipment to do it, buying on line is a poor choice. Having someone to bring it to, to retune and adjust as the strings and cables stretch is worth more than the difference in price.

If you're a lefty and in the salt lake city area, I'd be happy to let you shoot mine some time.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## quartz

@drsx I am thinking exactly the same thing. The Knight/Icon price, weight, and performance seems to have no competitors.

@c3hammer I would love to try your bow someday. No rush, probably not buying for a few months. I am left hand shooter (cross dominant) and live in SLC.

I would love to make my purchase from and have a service relationship with a local dealer. Who sells Bowtech around here? Any recommendations (or warnings)?


----------



## drsx

quartz said:


> @drsx I am thinking exactly the same thing. The Knight/Icon price, weight, and performance seems to have no competitors.
> 
> @c3hammer I would love to try your bow someday. No rush, probably not buying for a few months. I am left hand shooter (cross dominant) and live in SLC.
> 
> I would love to make my purchase from and have a service relationship with a local dealer. Who sells Bowtech around here? Any recommendations (or warnings)?


Agreed.

@c3hammer where'd you buy yours? Im in bountiful, there is the Wilde Arrow shop, but all they carry is Hoyt, Matthews, and a few Primes, all out of my price range... 

On paper the Icon/Knight looks awesome, id love to shoot one (im not a lefty).


----------



## quartz

I just called Humphries Archery in Payson. They said they should be getting a few Icons in about 3 weeks. Also said the new Salt Lake valley store will open in a couple weeks. I believe they currently have the Knight.


----------



## drsx

quartz said:


> I just called Humphries Archery in Payson. They said they should be getting a few Icons in about 3 weeks. Also said the new Salt Lake valley store will open in a couple weeks. I believe they currently have the Knight.


Awesome, thanks for the info.

Also, looking at the Hoyt Charger which I guess in somewhere in that price range?

*Hoyt Charger*

*Draw Lengths:*
24-26.5", 27-30"

*FPS (ATA):*
325 FPS

*Brace Height:*
63⁄4"

*Mass Weight:*
3.8 LBS.

*Axle-to-Axle:*
31"

*Draw Weight:*
30-40#, 40-50#, 50-60#, 55-65#, 60-70#


----------



## torowy

drsx said:


> Where from? Online? Or from your pro shop? And how much was it?


ordered from these guys. PM svmoose about pricing. He runs the shop.

https://www.facebook.com/mountaintopoutdoorshop

I haven't shot the Icon, no one has them in stock yet. but I have shot the knight. I have talked to a few people that have shot the knight and Icon, and they say they feel very similar.


----------



## drsx

FYI, for any one interested sounds like Scheels carries Bowtech


----------



## GSPonPoint

*Bowtech Prodigy*

Can't help you with any carbon bows. I purchased a bowtech prodigy a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. Amazing bow. Fast, super quiet, very smooth, and accurate. Solid back wall. It's a night and day experience compared with my old 2003 bowtech patriot. This price tag of the prodigy is a bit above the price tag your looking at, however, it's worth every penny.


----------



## drsx

GSPonPoint said:


> Can't help you with any carbon bows. I purchased a bowtech prodigy a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. Amazing bow. Fast, super quiet, very smooth, and accurate. Solid back wall. It's a night and day experience compared with my old 2003 bowtech patriot. This price tag of the prodigy is a bit above the price tag your looking at, however, it's worth every penny.


Sounds awesome. Not a fan of carbon technology?


----------



## drsx

Shot a Bowtech Carbon Knight at Mission Blaze back to back, both were great. I have to be honest I liked the Knight better, it was just as smooth as the Blaze but much lighter.


----------



## NewHunter

I own a Cabela's Instigator Bow Powered by BOWTECH. I have tried many bows, I have only owned one bow previous to this one, but it is the best one I have ever used. It is easy to sight in, it's easy to adjust the weight, the bow it self is very light. It is just all around awesome. Obviously my bow is not as nice as the ones you're looking at but it's still a Bowtech bow. So in my opinion Bowtech bows are by far the best! I have not had personal experience with the ones you want but I don't think you could go wrong with a bowtech.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

If you are in the Logan area you're welcome to come into the shop up here and test drive them. I have the full Bowtech line from 2014 and like Humphrey's I should have the remaining 2015 bows within a week or so. They are great shooting bows.


----------



## c3hammer

I got my carbon knight at Scheels. It was a week before the opener last year and I blew up my older PSE. I needed a bow that day. Not many folks have lefty bows in 60 lbs max and I was well pleased to be able to go shoot one right when I needed it.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## c3hammer

drsx, just give me a pm some time when you want to go shoot. We can go to DATUS and play out to 80 yards if you'd like.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## drsx

c3hammer said:


> drsx, just give me a pm some time when you want to go shoot. We can go to DATUS and play out to 80 yards if you'd like.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


 I appreciate that, that would be cool.

Anybody have experience with the Hoyt Charger? It's another kind of 'price point' bow from a high end manufacture that I'm looking at.


----------



## elitewaterfowl

Go look at the Hoyt Faktor, its an amazing bow, super fast, super quiet, and the arrow is off the string before you can screw up your shot


----------



## drsx

elitewaterfowl said:


> Go look at the Hoyt Faktor, its an amazing bow, super fast, super quiet, and the arrow is off the string before you can screw up your shot


A little out of my price range, that's why I mentioned the charger


----------



## brendo

my buddy just picked up a charger and he really likes it! I have a bowtech assassin it seems the charger has a little smoother draw but is a bit heavier. I haven't shot any high end bows so maybe not the best comparison but when i was looking it seems like the charger got high recommendations especially for the price.


----------



## quartz

@drsx, did you ever buy anything?

I just bought a used left-hand Charger. (Bare bow; and I haven't set it up yet.) Mainly what tipped me versus the Knight/Icon was Hoyt's swappable/removable grip. The Knight grip just seems so chunky, I wasn't confident I could get used to it.


----------



## bass2muskie

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34357429

Killer deal right here.


----------

